# Java executable wrapper?



## dayaftereh (19. Jan 2010)

Hey,

Ich habe eine jar-File und starte es bislang mit eine start.bat , Aber ich will das Benutzer Freunlich und auf eine win32 system laufen lassen, so habe ich mir gedacht eine start.exe zu machen, die das das Jar-File ausfüh, man kann es sich so wie bei eclipse oder bei dem JDownloader forstellen!Ich bin auf "Java executable wrapper" gestoßen, bei meiner suche, was ich nicht will ist das Jar-file zu einer exe zumachen, da man dan für eine neuere Version immer wieder gleich das Jar zu einer exe machen muss, ich zuche eine Schnitstelle. Hat jemand ne idee, aus eine exe selbst in c oder c++ zu realiesiren zu müssen? Gibt es programme dafür?

Danke Schonmal


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2010)

FAQ lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## dayaftereh (20. Jan 2010)

Hey danke schon mal! Hat super geklappt!

Gibt es auch noch ander Programme wie "Jestart von Xenoage" oder kann ich das auch Rechtlich bei uns in der Firma einsetzen? Wegen licens Problemen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Gast2 (21. Jan 2010)

JSmooth habe ich bisher immer verwendet, das läuft unter der GPL Lizenz.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jan 2010)

Kannst dir auch mal Launch4J anschauen.


----------

